# Audio Control vs Alpine



## alvarado626 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi There I have these two in-dash eq's I'm undecided wish one will sound better The Audio Control Three.1 or The Alpine ere-G180 What do u guys think ? Thank u


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

The Alpine. It offers much more flexibility than the AC. The one and only thing the AC has over the Alpine is the volume control.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

The AC will work better for subs,the Alpine better for highs.
The AC has that single band parametric for subs and it has a 13volt line driver.

Use both.LOL.


----------



## alvarado626 (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------

